# nouvelle offre www.aliceadsl.fr



## Telonioos (9 Décembre 2003)

Salut,

Juste pour savoir ce que vous pensez de cette nouvelle offre de chez www.aliceadsl.fr

Il s'agit d'un opérateur italien qui arrive sur le marché français.
Il propose, entre autre, une offre à 60 euros avec adsl 1024/256 et téléphone illimité en national/local ainsi que de super tarif vers les portables et l'internationnal.
De plus, on ne paye même plus l'abonnement à France Telecom, c'est eux qui gèrent ça

ça a l'air plutôt sympa, le seul hic, c'est que c'est dispo uniquement pour Paris, Lyon, Marseille, Nice et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Aix en Provence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous en pensez quoi ???


----------



## Telonioos (9 Décembre 2003)

ben alors, ça n'intéresse personne ???

envoyez vos feed back please


----------



## Zyrol (10 Décembre 2003)

Moi je trouve ça cher... petite comparaison avec la freebox : Tu payes 30euros par mois pour free et environ 20 tousles deux mois pour l'abonnement france telecom donc 40/mois au total.
Avec ça tu as : 
une connexion qui permet le telechargement à 320Koctet/seconde (avec du 1024 maxi 128Ko/s...)
Telephone national et local illimité et gratuit
Reception de 20 chaines de TV (MTV,RTL9...)

Et ça marche !! 
Rien que pour avoir une connexion à 2600Kbits/sec ça vaut le coup.... (pour  29,90/mois et oui....)


----------



## Telonioos (10 Décembre 2003)

moi j'étais resté sur l'abonnement à 30 euros pour une adsl à 512, mais là ce que tu me dis est vraiment mieux en effet !!!!!!!!

je vais attendre un peu alors


----------

